# Advice for cold calling property managers?



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

Any advice for cold calling property managers? I've been doing snow commercially (subbing) and this is my first year running on my own. I have two 3/4 trucks with boss v blades and both have tailgate spreaders, i also have 3 bobcats and two backhoes at my disposal(my buddy who runs a construction company owns them and lets me use one if needed and subs others out to me if i need another machine.) Anyways i'm just trying to figure out how to go about cold calling property managers via email with a proposal for there lot or calling them to see if there taking bids. Any suggestions???


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

My first year plowing, I literally drove around and pulled into any place with a smaller lot that was the size I thought I could handle on my own. I would go in and ask to speak with the owner (or whoever was in charge of accepting bids) and would introduce myself and ask if they would be interested in a bid. Have a business card ready to hand to them after shaking their hand. Some I got, some I didn't and went from there. You have the advantage of having done the work before, so you know what you can handle and how long it will take you to get it done. I went in completely blind, so my first year I only got 3-4 accounts until I got some storms under my belt and knew how fast I could finish. At that time, I was still working my full time 0700-1700 M-F job, so it was extra money, so I just wanted enough to learn from, didn't need enough to pay bills.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

With that equipment,look for larger sized lots,Smalls will be taken by 1 truck outfits. The multiple lots were most likely bid out already,


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Every year i get a list of properties to call and then i have my guy call and just ask to speak with a property manager and then introduce ourselves and ask if they would be interested in a bid. i got 30 bids off like 200 calls this year


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I still cold call, when riding my motorcycle around and if I see a property I want to bid on then I just stop in and introduce myself.
Business card, I walk the property and send them a email quote or if they don't have email I carry blank bid proposals with me and fill it out right then and there.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I like that Mssnow. I have to start being a little more aggressive with stuff like that


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I would never cold call. My opinion- let your work speak for yourself. Provide excellent service compared to your competitors while maintaining a competitive price, and you won't need to cold call.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JimMarshall;2038288 said:


> I would never cold call. My opinion- let your work speak for yourself. Provide excellent service compared to your competitors while maintaining a competitive price, and you won't need to cold call.


But then you'll be the best kept secret in town.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

grandview;2038360 said:


> But then you'll be the best kept secret in town.


If you're good, it won't be a secret for long!


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

JimMarshall;2038378 said:


> If you're good, it won't be a secret for long!












The point being made is, if you never call anyone, how do you obtain the customers you are using to show off your work? Maybe service someone elses account and show the customer how much better you are compared to the guy they hired. Thumbs Up


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

MK97;2038552 said:


> The point being made is, if you never call anyone, how do you obtain the customers you are using to show off your work? Maybe service someone elses account and show the customer how much better you are compared to the guy they hired. Thumbs Up


My outlook is probably a little different with not being a new guy, but we get far more from doing quality jobs than we have ever gotten from any type of advertising or cold calling


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

JimMarshall;2039472 said:


> My outlook is probably a little different with not being a new guy, but we get far more from doing quality jobs than we have ever gotten from any type of advertising or cold calling


That's the entire issue. He is trying to GET his first customers. So how does he show off his work when he doesn't have any customers? I don't advertise either, but I had to make calls and visits in the beginning. Just sitting at home surfing midget porn isn't going to get the phone ringing.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Op, why not check with the customers you've already worked for? Unless you signed a NCA


----------

